# Dash Motorsports



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Dan,
I am sorry to here that you are packing up shop. All the best in what you do next!
Chris


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Always a big fan and supporter of Dash... very sad to hear the news!


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

RIP Dash motorsports.........I regarded your efforts as hope for any future for pancake motored HO slot car racing. Will the hobby survive without you?

This is troubling news in these troubling times.

Can the hobby endure?

Tom Baker


----------



## Davey Joe (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks Dan! I have had quite a few Dash bodies over the years. Never had a complaint. Tried to snag two more last night and just missed them!


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Tjettom said:


> RIP Dash motorsports.........I regarded your efforts as hope for any future for pancake motored HO slot car racing. Will the hobby survive without you?
> 
> This is troubling news in these troubling times.
> 
> ...


Of course it will.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Montoya.... I've been on your side in the past, but after reading your posts on this topic on the "other" thread" I would suggest that you stay out of this one. Ok? 

Most of us had nothing but the highest regard for Dash and it's both insulting and disappointing to see you weigh in so negatively at every opportunity. We get it, we know that you had issues with Dash ... however, most of us did not and we see Dash's closing, for whatever reason, as a HUGE loss. Can you please respect that? 

Dash had best products for the buck on the market... 
if you don't see it that way, fine. Your entitled to your opinion, 
but there's nothing to be gained by pissing on those of us who feel differently.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

VJ,

OK this will be my last comment on Dash on here. In fact, it's not really about him anymore, is it?

I own some Dash bodies, I enjoy looking at many others, and I appreciate the cheap fun he supplied to many slotters. I have not at any point said any different. I hope he comes back, sincerely. I just don't share Tjettoms outlook on the aftermath of his passing.

Thats me done on this topic. If you wish to discuss further PM or email me.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Montoya.....

In regards to your reply to my posting concerning my opinion of condolences to Dash Motorsports. 

Some of us are strictly t-jet pancake racers/enthusiasts. Are you? Does the end of 50 years of enjoying t-jet pancake cars not concern you much?

If you do not look at Dash's passing as troubling times to the t-jet hobbiest then who do you think will fill the void in the market. If anybody does it may be some time before that may ever be seen if at all!

If you are not much of a t-jet racer then I am really confused why you are so concerned about this situation and if you were sincerely concerened why wouldn't you have a different perspective than you have?

I am one who has never posted an opinion about your perspective until this issue with Dash has evolved. 

Seemingly you know the future will be so bright for t-jet racers. Can you tell me who will be supplying the much needed and coveted parts that Dan was supplying and was going to supply like his motor magnets,bodys, and his very near armature/chassis release?

I'm looking forward to the entertainment....Please reply!

Tjettom (Tom Baker)


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I sincerely hope he reconsiders. I have a bunch of Dash bodies and i'm going to see a guy who has them and i'm gonna buy every damn one of them!!!:freak::freak:


There can never be enough vendors/suppliers for our beloved hobby.:dude:

I really wish all the crap flying would go away allready. I love this place and now I feel like my innocence is gone.


Dan whatever you do in the end you have my support and we all wish you nothing but happiness.:thumbsup:


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Did some stuff disappear?


----------



## chaparrAL (Oct 31, 2008)

Did some posts disappear?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## slotcar58 (Jun 21, 2007)

*Thank you Dan.*

Dan;

The scale is better for your efforts. Yours products were first class. Your magnets were the new standard and your chassis was highly anticipated. I wish you only the best in all your future endeavors.

Leo Belleville


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

As many of you have prpbably gathered, the annnouncement of Dash's closure has me pretty bummed out. Yes, I run many different chassis types - from Tjets to inline magnet cars. However, I get the most enjoyment from the Tjet. If I just want to chill, running some old TJs is the method. So, the thought that a great source for new Tjet bodies and a high quality replacement for the Tjet chassis has shut down is pretty depressing. 

Personally, I never had any issues with Dan. His products were top notch in my eyes. I think this whole situation sucks and I really wish I or we could do something to change it. 

I was looking forward to the new chassis like a kid waiting for Christmas. For me, Christmas isn't going to come.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

Montoya.....

In regards to your reply to my posting concerning my opinion of condolences to Dash Motorsports. 

Some of us are strictly t-jet pancake racers/enthusiasts. Are you? Does the end of 50 years of enjoying t-jet pancake cars not concern you much?

If you do not look at Dash's passing as troubling times to the t-jet hobbiest then who do you think will fill the void in the market. If anybody does it may be some time before that may ever be seen if at all!

If you are not much of a t-jet racer then I am really confused why you are so concerned about this situation and if you were sincerely concerened why wouldn't you have a different perspective than you have?

I am one who has never posted an opinion about your perspective until this issue with Dash has evolved. 

Seemingly you know the future will be so bright for t-jet racers. Can you tell me who will be supplying the much needed and coveted parts that Dan was supplying and was going to supply like his motor magnets,bodys, and his very near armature/chassis release?

I'm looking forward to the entertainment....Please reply!

Tjettom (Tom Baker)


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Please refer to post #7.

You can always PM me or email via eahorc.com


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

I don't want to PM you nor do I want to discuss the Dash issue! I merely would like to read the answers to the questions I presented to you.

I beleive the questions I presented speak for themselfs.


Tjettom (Tom Baker)


----------



## Davey Joe (Aug 22, 2010)

T-Jet Racer said:


> Dan,
> I am sorry to here that you are packing up shop. All the best in what you do next!
> Chris


Poor Chris. He probably started this thread for us to pay our respects to Dash w/o all the bs that closed down the others. But, alas, the bs hijacking of such threads continues........


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Davey Joe said:


> Poor Chris. He probably started this thread for us to pay our respects to Dash w/o all the bs that closed down the others. But, alas, the bs hijacking of such threads continues........


I agree.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

My apologies if I have hi-jacked this thread....

Sorry,

Tjettom Baker


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Tjettom said:


> My apologies if I have hi-jacked this thread....
> 
> Sorry,
> 
> Tjettom Baker


Yes, by posting your challenge to Montoya twice, you not only highjacked the thread, but were *Trolling*. Doubly so since he'd already said he was done. The there's the third post....

Like him or not, nothing Montoya has said was Trolling. If you have issues with him or anyone else, take it to PM or email.

Thread locked. Give it one more try.


----------

